# Moving to Abu Dhabi Summer 2010???



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

I see the moving to dubai post has gotten a lot of traction...however, I was wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me going to Abu Dhabi??? 

Maybe start a crew? LOL...

I do not have a ticket yet, but planning to be there in the beginning on August!!! I'll be working at a GEMS school. Exciting times! :clap2:


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

amerifren said:


> I see the moving to dubai post has gotten a lot of traction...however, I was wondering if anyone was in the same boat as me going to Abu Dhabi???
> 
> Maybe start a crew? LOL...
> 
> I do not have a ticket yet, but planning to be there in the beginning on August!!! I'll be working at a GEMS school. Exciting times! :clap2:


hmm, is it still 2010 in US?


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

HAHA! I just realized i put that! Let me see if I can edit it


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesn't look like I can change it :/ Maybe the moderators will delete it if I post it again


----------

